# General > Genealogy >  HARPER   BROCK MACDONALD MACKAY MORE

## Tricia

Looking for relations or information about the following family.

Elizabeth Harper born abt 1842   died Nov 1920 at 25 Smith Terrace Wick (single).  
daughter of David Harper(farmer) and Margaret Brock.
Informant for death was John MacDonald. 

1881 census shows a Margaret Harper widow aged 76 and Elizabeth aged 42 and also a g/daur Violet MacKay aged 14 living at Shore Lane Wick.   
I could not find her on 1901 census so far.

I can find a marriage 01.12.1821 for a David Harper and Margaret Brock and the birth of a son David 26.09.1822   but no Elizabeth.   

Reason for my research:  I have evidence that this Elizabeth Harper who died in 1920 is related to my MORE family, I cant as yet find the link.

Any help appreciated.      
Also researching CAMPBELL (latheron)  BUDGE  JOHNSTON  CORMACK and others

----------

